# Aiuto: Portatile + Gentoo + USB

## DigitoErgoSum

Ciao all, finalmente mi è arrivato il portatile.

Ovviamente ho subito ripartizionato ed installato il caro amico gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Adesso ho dei problemi con la usb:

 *Quote:*   

> Da gentoo installata
> 
> bash-2.05b# dmesg | grep -i usb
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Da live cd di Gentoo
> 
> bash-2.05b# cat dmesgloglivecd
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
> ...

 

In sostanza, dalla live cd vedo le tre porte usb con lsusb e se ci attacco qualcosa (penna, stampante, mouse) viene correttamente rilevato mentre dalla gento installata con lsusb vedo una porta sola che non corrisponde a nessuna porta fisica (se attacco qualcosa  non viene riconosciuto....)

Avete qualche conisglio da darmi ??? Io è due giorni che smanetto sul kernel ma non sono venuto a capo di niente, ho inserito come builtin anche tutti i driver per usb (ohci,ehci,uchi e l'altro) pero nisba.....

Byez

----------

## Josuke

ma il modulo ohci lo carichi?

----------

## DigitoErgoSum

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> ma il modulo ohci lo carichi?

 

L'ho inserito come integrato, sul mio pc fisso e' settato cosi' e funge senza problemi...

Dici che devo provare a metterlo come modulo ??

----------

## Josuke

non penso cambierebbe...ma tentar non nuoce comunque...se fai lspci -v nei controller usb che vedi?

----------

## DigitoErgoSum

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> non penso cambierebbe...ma tentar non nuoce comunque...se fai lspci -v nei controller usb che vedi?

 

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 1.1 (rev a5) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
> 
>         Subsystem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0c80
> 
>         Flags: 66Mhz, fast devsel, IRQ 20
> ...

 

----------

## Josuke

pare curioso...che kernel usi?

----------

## DigitoErgoSum

gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.11-r4

Mi e' arricato il portatile da poco, ho installato gentoo circa 4 giorni fa.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Curiosità... Non è che sul kernel hai caricato il supporto per l'USB Block device? Di solito è quello che da un sacco di problemi e io lo disabilito sempre... comunque non son sicuro che sia però questo il problema... se vuoi fare una taroccata, copiati il file config.gz dal livecd quando lo esegui e ricompila il kernel con quel file di configurazione così puoi verifcare se hai settato dei parametri sbagliati...  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

L'altro giorno mi sono deciso a provare la pen drive di mio padre...stranamente non riuscivo a montarla!

Poi ho risolto, ti consiglio di controllare queste cose : se sono caricati i moduli del HUB USB (o nel kernel), se hai caricato il modulo usb_storage (o è nel kernel), d'avere il supporto al filesystem vfat (FAT32) ed ad i vari charset.

Controlla bene magari i log, e se vuoi un consiglio, facilitati la vita, usa HAL :

Compila il kernel con supporto a D-Bus, emergi dbus, ed hal, ed aggiungili al runlevel di default :

```

# rc-update add dbus default

```

e

```

# rc-update add hald default

```

Poi usi un'interfaccia, ad esempio io che uso GNOME uso GNOME-volume-manager, ma se usi KDE a quanto ho capito dovrebbe andare bene ivman.

----------

## koma

 *xoen wrote:*   

> L'altro giorno mi sono deciso a provare la pen drive di mio padre...stranamente non riuscivo a montarla!
> 
> Poi ho risolto, ti consiglio di controllare queste cose : se sono caricati i moduli del HUB USB (o nel kernel), se hai caricato il modulo usb_storage (o è nel kernel), d'avere il supporto al filesystem vfat (FAT32) ed ad i vari charset.
> 
> Controlla bene magari i log, e se vuoi un consiglio, facilitati la vita, usa HAL :
> ...

 che voce si deve abilitare per il t-bus nel kernel?

----------

## Josuke

a me non risulta che si debba compilare qualcosa nel kernel...

----------

## DigitoErgoSum

Finalmente dopo 2 giorni di universita' continua riesco a rispondervi.

Ho controllato i log con dmesg e ho visto che acpi mi creava casini sulle pci.

Levando acpi dal kernel l'usb funziona correttamente pero' non mi va piu' il touchpad.

In sostanza o usb o mouse  :Very Happy: 

Visto che sulla live cd funzionavano entrambi provero' (quando ho tempo) a cambiare il kernel e vedere se riesco a far andare il tutto.

Domanda2: Ho scoperto  che il mio portatile HP NX9105 ha l'architettura a 64 bit (k8 da lspci), quando ho installato gentoo ho configurato tutto per x86 e non per athlon64 bit. Se reinstallo tutto per l'architettura a 64 noto dei miglioramenti sostanziali ??? Cosa mi consigliate di fare ???

Byez e thx abbestia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## forsaker

Io uso da un po' gentoo su amd64 con kernel ottimizzato per athlon 64 e ho compilato tutti i programmi con il flag del compilatore impostato per compilare a 64bit.

Personalmente noto vistosi miglioramenti rispetto ai 32 bit, soprattutto nelle applicazioni piu' "pesanti". Ovviamente poi se installi il pacchetto che mi pare si chiami tipo emul-linux-32 o qualcosa di simile potrai ancora utilizzare drivers e applicazioni a 32 bit 

 :Surprised: k:

----------

## DigitoErgoSum

Ho appena provato il kernel gentoo-dev-source-2.6.10-r6 e mi ritrovo lo stesso errore.

Nel dmesg totale ho trovato questo messaggio:

 *Quote:*   

> PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
> 
> ** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this
> 
> ** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the
> ...

 

Secondo voi dove devo inserire la stringa pci=routeirq ??? Ho provato a metterla nel lilo.conf pero' non e' cambiato niente...

Qualche aiuto ??? Ci sto impazzendo dietro.....  :Sad: 

Byez

----------

## gutter

Deve essere messa come append line in lilo. Ma da quello che hai detto lo hai già fatto.

----------

## DigitoErgoSum

Si infatti, peccato che sono babbo e mi ero dimenticato di dare /sbin/lilo...

Adesso l'ho fatto e ricevo un errore:

 *Quote:*   

> Unrecognized token "pci" at or above line 10 in file '/etc/lilo.conf'

 

EDIT: babbo2: append="pci=routeirq"

----------

## DigitoErgoSum

Bootando con pci=routeirq attivato non cambia niente, vi posto tutto il dmesg che magari ci capite qualcosa piu' di me..

(dite che devo riportare il bug al tipo di ACPI ??? )

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 (root@bigfoot) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #15 SMP Tue Mar 22 22:03:30 Local time zone must be set--see zic
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> 
>  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)
> ...

 

byez

----------

## AlterX

Anche io avevo un problema simile sul mio portatile!

io faccio questo:

carico i moduli usb_storage, ohci, uhci, ehci.

Poi nel kernel imposto il code page di default per VFAT a 850

e dovrebbe funzionare!

----------

